# Is this product same as stripping knife?



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

the product
http://www.anjingdijual.com/app/webroot/furbro/

the demo
http://www.anjingdijual.com/app/webroot/furbro/video.html

please share any thought...
thanks alot


----------



## patmcd44 (Oct 28, 2009)

It looks exactly like a furminator. Maybe branded under a different name for international distribution or a knock off brand. They work great if used carefully.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

looks like a knock off fuminator. When I was looking for mine I read something about being care to avoid knock offs from china.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

It is very much like a stripping knife with a different handle. Like the other posters said, it is the same thing as a furminator. I don't like them for golden coats.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Your link resembles a Furminator sold in the USA.

This is a stripping knife:
http://www.strippingknives.com/

A stripping knife is used for stripping terrier coats and can be used on golden retrievers ears. But the method of using a stripping knife differs from a Furminator. A Furminator cuts the coat as you hold onto the handle whereas the stripping knife is used to pull hair with your thumb.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

so it's different?

yes, i plan to use in ear area and side neck area.... where all the uppercoat blow anywhere....

if its' different purpose, then i should looking into stripping knife than this furminator

any other opinion??
thanks


----------



## cathycolley (Feb 1, 2009)

As others have said, this is a generic Furminator, in my opinion.

It is not the same thing as a Stripping knife.

In my opinion, the Furminator is a good tool for overall de-shedding, but it is a little hard on the Golden Coat, it has a razor in there and can be tough on the guard hairs (outer coat.)
A really good undercoat stripper is the Mars Coat King.
I like the original one, made in Germany, not the copies.
A medium # works best maybe a #12. Also the narrower tool, rather than the wider one, would be best for the areas you have in mind.
A stripping knife is just that, a sharp tool or carding tool.
It is designed to strip undercoat, but requires an experienced touch and can scrape the skin in certain areas unless you are very careful.
The Coat King must be used with care as well, like any sharp tool be careful on areas with less hair covering them, and watch for redness.
I love the Coat King as a wonderful, effective tool on Golden undercoats, and can also be sharpened down the road if it starts to get dull.
This is my experience, hope this helps. 
Gotta Groom those Goldens!


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

so , for grooming the ear, side neck, and shoulder, this furminator is not recommended??


----------



## Lindsay Wedge (May 12, 2010)

You can use the furminator on the shoulders & neck if you are careful, but for the ears you are best using double sided thining scissors. Give 1 snip & comb through, keep going untill you get the look you want. I show Golden's & only use a furminator carefuly & occasionally, they are very good for removing the undercoat if you don't over do it.


----------



## cathycolley (Feb 1, 2009)

I would try the Coat King! 
A lot of people who show and groom Goldens like it, including me...
The Thinning Shears is an excellent option for thinning and trimming...
but it is good to really know what you are doing with a thinning shears,
and it is not strictly to remove undercoat...
Happy Grooming!


----------

